# Many Vacation Pictures - Long Lake, Alpena, Mi.



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Here are a few of my favorite pictures from our week at the lake with Gunner and Honey.*


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pictures, Cathy. Thanks for sharing them  Looks like a super fun time was had by all.

Was that a real goose in one picture?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a fake swan to scare away the geese. Lol


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> It's a fake swan to scare away the geese. Lol


Are swans and geese enemies like the Jets and Sharks in West Side Story? 

I guess I don't know my geese from my swans either LOL


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the photos! Looks like a wonderful vacation!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful pictures Cathy...ol' Woodrow is giving me the "Look"...we haven't had much of a chance to get out to the lake this year and Woody is not a happy camper. I'm sure your kids had a blast. Every golden should have their very own lake. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like a fun vacation, Gunner and Honey sure enjoyed the water


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fabulous pictures, what a great vacation.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful pictures. We have some great lakes here in Michigan for our goldens to play in.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like fun, fun, fun! I would have loved to have been there too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Great photos Cathy. What a lovely spot to spend a week


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Fabulous photos, so glad you all had a great time!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your "likes" and responses. I know I'm not here as much anymore but I still check-in from time to time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow--what great pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos Cathy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like it was a fantastic time! Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Terrific photos!! Looks like a wonderful time!!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

There isn't a bad picture in there.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Thanks everyone for your "likes" and responses. I know I'm not here as much anymore but I still check-in from time to time.


Well, come on back more often!! 

Pictures, stories, please don't deprive us.  Don't make us post Bobby Goldboro's "Honey (I Miss You)" His haircut then is enough to scare small children!! LOL 

(Does not post picture of Bobby Goldboro's late 60's haircut here )


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah what awesome photos! Thanks so much for sharing!! This made me excited because I'm taking both of my boys to TN on a lake vacation for the first time in two weeks! I can't wait to see them this excited. You can clearly see how happy both of yours are in the pictures!! I'm sure they slept the whole night too after having so much fun haha!


----------



## caffeinator (Aug 12, 2013)

*Dublin loving the American River in CA*

This past weekend in Lotus,Ca. Can't keep him out of the water.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Long Lake*

I just saw your post, it really brings back memories. My Uncle had a rustic cabin resort on Long Lake back in the day. He and it are long since gone, but as a kid, our family had many happy memories there. I remember he had an icehouse, and would cut ice from the lake each Winter and use it in the icebox in the cabins. Also had a bunch of leaky rowboats that we had to bail out before we could use them, however the fishing was great!

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh to be a dog on vacation...


----------

